# A heads up on parts suppiers



## wertach (Jul 20, 2017)

I bought a complete carb kit for my 8n from an online supplier. I won't mention their name. 
The new choke shaft in the kit was .015 too big, which I found out too late. It was a little tight going through the first side and wouldn't go at all on the other. 
It broke in two when I tried to pull it back out. They wouldn't make it good because I broke the part. 
I ordered one from Fix That Ford and it is a perfect fit and better quality. They have my business now!


----------

